# DIY Aquarium Filter with 10" Water Filter



## mossbrush (5 Jan 2019)

I have been using 10-inch water filter housing (also 20-inch) to make filter for my aquarium. The reason I have chosen these housing is:

Customizable base on your aquarium size and your need. You can start from one then attach more housing together.
When you have more than one, you can separate different stage of filtration in different housing.
All the parts and housing are available in most local hardware stores or online.
The main components needed are as following:

Clear 10-inch standard water filter housing (Slim type can also be used, it just a little thin)


¾” PVC Pipe, couplings, elbow and one or two dual union Ball Valve (is optional for quick disconnection of hoses attached to filter)
Water pump of your choice
In order to make the housing to place our filter media, a PVC pipe has to separate the inlet and outlet of the filter. To do so, I have cut the PVC pipe to total length of 10 and an eighth inch or 25.7 centimeter with coupling attached.


----------



## mossbrush (5 Jan 2019)




----------



## mossbrush (6 Jan 2019)




----------

